# Paramedic to LPN license



## pcbguy

I have been looking all over and am wondering if anyone can tell me the states that will allow a Paramedic to test for LPN. If there are any. I've heard rumors about NY and PA. NY is a no. Any help appreciated.


----------



## TransportJockey

Just to let you know, unless you want to work in a nursing home, I'm not sure there's much of a future for LPNs. The hospital system I worked for in ABQ was actively trying to get rid of their LPNs. And Vent has said the hospitals she's familiar with are doing something similar


----------



## EMSLaw

That's true in NJ as well, from what I know. Very, very few LPNs still working in hospitals.  It's been up (to RN) or out for most of them.


----------



## VentMedic

The only way to know for sure is to check with the state's Board of Nursing. Just holding a Paramedic patch may not be enough since not all Paramedic programs are created equal and they also vary from state to state. The Paramedic who only has 600 hours of training may fall very short of the minimum required for the LVN.


----------



## pcbguy

Yeah. I have no interest in being an LPN but am looking for a quicker route to RN.


----------



## akflightmedic

And how do you think becoming an LPN is any quicker than simply doing a medic to RN transition program or a full length traditional RN program?


----------



## MrBrown

Ah, the quest for minimally excusable standards strikes again


----------



## 46Young

I don't know much about nursing in NY anymore, but John Tyler College down in Richmond VA has a LPN > RN bridge, and a hybrid program that has all didactic content via asynchronous distance learning. A few FF/medics in my dept are doing their program. The LPN > RN bridge program considers medics the same as LPN's regarding entry into the program. 

The thing is, the hybrid program, which is for anyone, is actually an easier program regarding time management than the bridge program.

The thing I like about John Tyler is that they don't have that militant attitude, as in "we own you for the next two years," "quit your FT job, and don't work PT either," and the general unwillingness to work with students that experience issues outside of school. Germanna CC and NVCC are like this. With all the teenyboppers applying for the nursing programs, it's like they could care less if you need to work or have any other issues.

I guess you could look into how much time and effort you would need to spend with bridging to LPN, how much class/clinical time being an LPN would save you with an RN program, and see if it would actually save you any time. Most likely, it's a wash, just like akflightmedic said.


----------



## pcbguy

We don't have a bridge program close to here and the closest one is full time 2 hours away. The local college will allow LPN to RN in 2 semesters.


----------



## akflightmedic

And you think that your paramedic (I am assuming) knowledge will allow you to easily challenge the LPN exam?

You think anything you learned in medic school has prepared you to be a LPN?

Lets say you do challenge the LPN, you then think you can then transition to RN and be competent without obtaining any of the basic education requirements?

Typically, in my area, you have to work as a LPN for x number of hours (2000 or more) before you are eligible to enter a RN program.

So you become a LPN, have to work a year minimum FULL TIME to meet hours for less pay and way harder work than you would as a medic simply to hurry the system.

Where do LPNs work? Typically nursing homes as most hospitals have phased them out. So now you need a years experience in a nursing home...are you prepared?

Seems much simpler and smarter to start doing some online courses (pre requisites), as many as you can and when you can not do anymore, then reevaluate moving closer and doing a proper bridge or traditional program.

There are online bridge programs and hybrid courses as well, start searching.


----------



## VentMedic

pcbguy said:


> We don't have a bridge program close to here and the closest one is full time 2 hours away. The local college will allow LPN to RN in 2 semesters.


 
That 2 semesters is *AFTER* all the prerequisites have been met.

The LPN is a "tech" cert much like the Paramedic. It is generally one year long going full time which is about 1500 - 2000 hours in length. 

*Before* the LPN can apply for the transition program they must meet certain work requirements as well as completing these classes:


*Human Growth & Development *​ 
*English Composition 1 *​ 
*Fundamentals of Speech Communications*​ 
*Critical Thinking andEthics *​ 
*College Algebra*​ 
*Human Anatomy & Physiology 1*​ 
*Human Anatomy & Physiology Lab 1*​ 
*Human Anatomy & Physiology 2*​ 
*Human Anatomy & Physiology Lab 2*​ 
*Chemistry for Health Sciences*​ 
*Chemistry for Health Sciences Lab *​ 
*Microbiology *​ 

One can now see why those in favor of making the BSN the minimum is not such a ridiculous idea since even the "two year" nursing program can be over 3 years in length. ​


----------



## pcbguy

Have everything on that list except the microbiology and am taking it this summer. Our er here regularly employees paramedics that work in nurse capacities. We also have a couple of LPNs in our er. I am confident that I can handle the requirements of the LPN level and then take the RN course. 

This wasn't meant to start a debate about Paramedics vs. LPN vs. RN. Just wondering if anyone knows of any state that allows the testing. Our local college here is way behind offering the Paramedic to RN and don't see it in the near future due to a personal issue with the lady that is in charge of the nursing program and her dislike for EMS and Paramedics.


----------



## VentMedic

pcbguy said:


> Our er here regularly employees paramedics that work in nurse capacities.


 
Let's clarify that. A Paramedic can do some of the duties of a nurse but can NOT work as a nurse. They might even have a separate chain of command for their job title since RNs are very reluctant to supervise and be responsible for Paramedics in the ED, but they are still not considered nurses and their duties will still have some limitations.


----------



## jeepcj85

So...all of those classes mentioned above are in most 2 year RN associates programs, making it still 2 years, not 3. The original question here was how to challenge an LPN exam, with the goal of bridging LPN to RN, because the closest medic to RN program is 2 hours away. LPN or Medic to RN in most colleges is the same....simply an AP transition to skip the first 4 RN classes. LPN and Medic transition programs are slightly different, but very similar. I know, like the last post, many medics who work in the ER, basically as nurses. The nurses of course are higher on the chain, and can do a few things more, but the medics can also do things the nurses cannot, such as intubate. Many of these posts have really been irrational responses. A medic, with a transition, could very easily have the same knowledge and skills as an LPN.


----------



## EMSLaw

Well, here's a thread raised from the dead for no good reason...

Anyway, I wouldn't be so quick to say that a paramedic is working "basically as a nurse", and base that comparison on skills.  It's more a question of education.  A BSN-prepared nurse has a significant amount more training, and a higher baseline of background knowledge, to call on than the average tech certificate trained paramedic.  That's generally fine, because nurses and paramedics do different things.  But slapping a few nursing classes on top of a paramedic cert doesn't make you ready to work in a hospital environment, even if you are the fastest tube west of the Pecos. 

As a comparison, someone with a bachelor's degree in a non-nursing subject, after having the necessary prerequisites (lab sciences, mostly), can get an accelerated BSN in 18 months or so of full-time study.  They've completed the basic sciences and general education requirements, and need strictly nursing coursework.  What's irrational is someone thinking their 1200-1500 hours of paramedic school is worth more than a college degree, and should enable them to get an RN license in less than a year online.    

If you want to be a doctor, you have to go to medical school.  If you want to be a nurse, you have to go to nursing school.  Taking shortcuts doesn't do you or a patient any favors.  And, incidentally, the short cut can wind up taking a whole lot longer than doing things the normal way.  Expecting people to have the proper education to engage in a profession is utterly rational, in my opinion.


----------



## jeepcj85

That is very true about a medic not being a nurse, and not having all of the training of a nurse. Your opinion about RN training is just that, however, an opinion. You may be right or wrong, but the fact is, many colleges nation wide, reputable ones that have had RN programs for years offer Medic to RN bridge. The programs typically last 18 months and yield an RN associates degree. These programs are approved by state nursing boards.


----------



## medic417

EMSLaw said:


> Well, here's a thread raised from the dead for no good reason...



Actually might be the first new person that has ever used the search.  You should be commending rather than attacking.


----------



## EMSLaw

jeepcj85 said:


> That is very true about a medic not being a nurse, and not having all of the training of a nurse. Your opinion about RN training is just that, however, an opinion. You may be right or wrong, but the fact is, many colleges nation wide, reputable ones that have had RN programs for years offer Medic to RN bridge. The programs typically last 18 months and yield an RN associates degree. These programs are approved by state nursing boards.



For years, there were diploma nursing programs.  Those programs were eventually deemed inadequate.  Now, associate degree programs are suffering the same problem.  More and more frequently, the entry-level credential for nursing is a bachelor's degree.  We've seen the same trend throughout medicine - Pharmacy used to require a five-year B.Pharm, and now requires a six-year Pharm.D.; Respiratory Therapy was a technical diploma, then became an associates program, and now is more and more becoming a bachelor's or even masters-degree carrying profession.  

And state Boards are also reticent to accept some bridge programs.  This is less of a problem if you do a traditional classroom program, but an online program, like Excelsior, won't be accepted by some number of states (ten or so), or not without additional training, nursing work experience, and the like.  

But my main point was, in my last post, that the shortcut way can take longer than just going into a traditional program.  You need to complete your pre-requisites (a year of full-time study).  Then, you need to complete the conversion course. (Another year and a half or two years.  More if its a program like Excelsior).  You may need to complete, on your own, nursing clinicals or externships.  And, sure, if your state BoN doesn't take your degree, you might be able to go to a state that does, practice for a while, and then get reciprocity.  By that time, though, you've spent four or five years on an inferior education, when you could have (with full-time study) or be close to (with part-time study) a bachelor's degree that is far more saleable in the job market.  And if you decide you want that later, what, another RN>BSN bridge program?  Another two year "short cut"? 

Each person has to make their own judgment as to the time and investment involved.  But I'd suggest anyone thinking of it do thorough homework first, so they don't find themselves dissapointed at the end of a long and very expensive 'short' road.


----------



## bleeintn

VentMedic said:


> Let's clarify that. A Paramedic can do some of the duties of a nurse but can NOT work as a nurse. They might even have a separate chain of command for their job title since RNs are very reluctant to supervise and be responsible for Paramedics in the ED, but they are still not considered nurses and their duties will still have some limitations.



The original quote said nurse CAPACITIES, not work AS a nurse. Before our local ED was bought by corporate, we had about 10 FT, PT and PRN medics working, in the ED. There were plenty of times, we had one charge RN and the rest were Medics. The only "official" limitation, was that we could not initiate a blood transfusion (and although we did, on plenty of occasions, we were only supposed to verify the patient identification information). Other than that, we operated as full-fledged members of the direct care staff, operating under the license of the MD, on duty (the same as nursed did). In fact, we could also intubate patients and initiate XJ's and IO's, neither of which were nursing skills. There were plenty of times, med surg, or the ICU/CCU would call down the ED and see if a medic was working, so we could go upstairs and start an XJ, on a patient. So, we were right middle of it all, starting Foleys and performing enemas, like the rest of them. While we were taught these things, in medic school, they're skills that are never used, on the truck. There were no "nursing classes" like someone mentioned, just plenty of OJT. 

So, I don't know how it is in YOUR state, but my state (Tennessee) apparently sees things differently.\

(Incidentally, the reason you don't see more medics, in the ED, around here, now, is that the nursing union is a pretty powerful opponent. But, that's a different story, for a different time.)

Now, with that said, I currently have my AAS degree. The only pre-req, for the local ASN program, I need, is micro. I, too, am taking that this summer. The only Medic to RN program, in east TN, is in Chattanooga, which is a 3+ hour drive for me. However, all of the other local community colleges offer an LPN to RN bridge, including the one in my city. So, why shouldn't I be able to take a Medic to LPN bridge, somewhere, and THEN, take the local LPN to RN transition course, and, therefore, not have to drive the 3+ hours.

Anyway, I couldn't help but notice no one ever actually answered OP's question: Does anyone know of any states that offer a Medic to LPN program?


----------



## akflightmedic

3 year revival....not bad, but we have seen better.


----------

